# Anyone have cats as well?



## ilovelucy

So.. We have been having a slight problem with our 15 week old Lucy and our 2 grown cats. First of all, she just wants to play with them and gets kind of rough. One cat handles it well, I just feel bad for him, and the other hisses/swats at Lucy if she gets close at all. Does your cat(s) get along with your dog/puppy? How do you handle that? Training? Or just let it work itself out on its own? Secondly, she keeps going after their food, and even if she has her own food bowl, will run away from it and go find their food. If you have cats, where do you keep your cat food so its away from your puppy? 3rd.. and this is gross... she LOVES their litterbox! If I let her run around the house, she always goes straight for the litter box, and if there is cat poo in there, then she has just found the best treat ever and EATS it! What do you do about that?? We have a pretty small house and only one bathroom, so keeping that room separate isn't really an option. 
Help! I want my puppy and kitties to get along and not have to worry about having Lucy separated in one room all the time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sezra

I have the same problems as you! 

Daisy just wants to play with our cat who is a 14 year old tom called 'Milly' (the vet told us it wa a girl!). Daisy bounces around Milly barking, wanting to play and the he just looks at her as if to say 'What the..?' Then Daisy gets too close and then Milly swats him! We had hoped that over time Daisy would calm down and this would resolve itself but alas not yet! W have had Daisy around 4 months! She also keeps nipping onto the utility room and pinches the cats dry food but has refused to eat dog kibble!

I don't have any advice I am afraid other than rewarding the Lucy whenever she is calm around the cats to encourage the behaviour that you want.

Good luck!


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hi I don't have cats but there have been previous threads about puppies eating cat poo. on of my terriers used to do it. A possible solution is to get a spray formulated to prevent your puppy chewing unwanted items and spray some quite liberally on the poo. It has apparently had some sucess. As an aside I have been told that cat food can be very bad for dogs as the protein levels in cat food are much higher. Good luck!


----------



## Casper

We also have 2 cats, they are both 3 years old. Cookie who is just over 12 weeks does exactly the same, as soon as he spots them he's off chasing them! I've tried lots of different things to distract him however nothing works. The cats usually find somewhere high to get out the way. He has had a few swipes around the head by them  which does make him back off, hopefully as he gets older things may be a little better between them???? Both cats spend the day sleeping on my bed so they do get some peace ,dogs aren't allowed upstairs! (As im writing this i can hear Cookie running around upstairs!!)We keep the cats food in the utility room up on top of the bench out of the way of both dogs.  hopefully it does work out as I do feel a little sorry for the cats.


----------



## colpa110

Yep, same problems here too...My nine year old cat Molly gets very little 
peace from Betty.I have tried everything with very little success. However
I did get them to be on the sofa at the same time at the weekend but left it
really late in the evening when Betty was really tired ( she was also spayed on Friday so not as bouncy anyway). I'm going to keep trying this to see if I can build on this minor success. I put Molly's food on top of a chest freezer
in the garage ( she has a cat flap to come and go) but in fairness she will eat
Betty's food given half the chance


----------



## kendal

we lock the dogs out the kitchen when the cats are eating. my cats arent grazers they eat it as soon as its down. so we dont leave it out them. 

i know some people who feed their cats on the window ledge so the dogs cant get their dinner. 


if you think the play is to rugh then you need to be pack leader and stop it. she needs to learn to respect the cats. it takes time but it will work. 

my only problem is that my girls(dogs) love our boys(cats) they run to nthem to give them licks. but Delta and Joey are the same age so they played as baybys so she is much rugher with him than any of the others. which sometimes he is up for other times he isnt.


----------



## cleo

I am in this situation too as whenever the cat is in Pixel wants to play with her and won't leave her alone. It's very frustrating. The cat is getting much better at coming in now and will sleep nicely on the sofa but the dog is the problem. Now winter is coming I want them to get on better as I feel sorry for the cat as she has no other way of getting in and I don't like the thought of her not being able to come in and sitting outside cold.

We lock the dog out of the kitchen when the cat eating. We allow the cat on our bed at night now so she can some time with us too. We just make sure she has no muddy paws. 

We try to get the cat in and on the sofa as much as possible. We lock the dog out when the cat comes in and then make sure we put her on the sofa first and is lying down nicely. Then we let the dog in. All breaks loose to start with and it is very frustrating as she just wants to play. But eventually the dog does calm down. My hubby has one animal and I have the other. I say away quite a few times to Pixel and point to where i want her to go eventually she will go and then I praise her, but not too much as it makes her get up again. She then gets up and repeat it several times. 

I've also tried getting her to sit on her bed and saying wait several times which also worked briefly. I think it's just a matter of repetition, repetition, repetition.


----------



## kendal

if youg going to have them in the same room try having something like a kong or someting for her have her atention on. 


or keep a line on her and give her a correction if she takes a step to far with the cat.


----------



## Donnag

Sounds like a lot of us have the same problem. Wynny has got better with the cat as time has gone on. We have a stair gate on the kitchen so they are separated most of the time, but the cat is always waiting at the gate waiting to be let in as he use to love looking out the patio window in the kitchen and always found the warm spot on the kitchen floor where the radiator pipes are. Almo is a colourpoint Persian so he is an indoor cat so always wants to be part of everything. We have put the litter tray in the hallway and his food on the landing, if Wynny gets the chance she heads straight for the cat food (but it's normally empty as he's a bit if a gannet). I find if I let them loose together Wynny just runs up to him wagging her tail and normally just charges past. Things are not too bad but I'm hoping they will get better. Good luck.


----------



## karen pearce

we have 3 bengal cats, which are house cats,we also have 4 moggies,most of the cats have cuffed eden,but to no avail,she just thinks its part of the game,but one of the bengals just loves to play with her,but eden does get a bit rough. i have been training her to leave,which she is doing very well. it just takes time and patience,and lots of treats and praise. good luck everyone.


----------



## ilovelucy

Thanks for everyone's replies! Its good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. She is pretty good around the one cat that hisses at her, she doesn't chase her anymore, which is great! She knows that Zeke will play with her so of course she still chases after him. As for the poo and cat food though I guess we'll have to just figure that one out!


----------



## Simonzz

Grover loves Ken our Cat! Ken is 13years old a grumpy old boy.
It has taken about a year, but they will now sit on the back of the sofa together and both sleep on my lap. 
Grover still wants to play, he licks Kens face and follows him around with his nose up his behind. When the cat has had enough he swipes, Grover backs off tail still wagging!


----------



## gemma27

We have a cat also, an adult terrier and now a cockapoo pup. When our Jack Russell was a pup she was all over our cat all the time. We put up barriers around the house that cat could jump easily but the JRT pup could not. It gave the cat a safe way to retreat and it worked well. She also ate the cats poo at any opportunity and we bought some powder which you put in cats food which discourages pup from eating it. Gradually she grew out of it. 

Also gradually the pup gained respect for our cat and we made a point whenever we could to ensure the pup knew that the cat was higher in the pack. Our JRT is now 5 and she and the cat get on great. 

Now we have a new cockapoo pup, Nell. Boy does she love cats. I thought Jess was hard with our cat sometimes but Nell has taken it too new heights. Poor cat!! Strangely this time our cat is not sticking up for itself and just letting Nell do whatever she wants. We have put up a couple of barriers again and she is getting a bit better particularly in the evening. 

I am hoping that as Nell matures she will calm down with our cat. Think our cat is hoping so too!


----------



## ilovelucy

I caught Lucy being nice with Emma (our not so friendly cat) and thought it was so cute! I love how she just lays down in front of her 

http://youtu.be/pvDFOazTbRA


----------



## Turi

karen pearce said:


> we have 3 bengal cats, which are house cats,we also have 4 moggies,most of the cats have cuffed eden,but to no avail,she just thinks its part of the game,but one of the bengals just loves to play with her,but eden does get a bit rough. i have been training her to leave,which she is doing very well. it just takes time and patience,and lots of treats and praise. good luck everyone.


Seven cats . My idea of heaven!

We have a Bengal too who is rather feisty. I worry about him most for when we bring our puppy home...

Turi x


----------



## Donnag

ilovelucy said:


> I caught Lucy being nice with Emma (our not so friendly cat) and thought it was so cute! I love how she just lays down in front of her
> 
> http://youtu.be/pvDFOazTbRA


Ah they look gorgeous, Emma is like a big lion, Lucy is a very brave girl


----------



## katycat

Once a week I have Griff and Mackie together (2 brothers), Grandddaughter who is two and a half and my daughters cat. Its bedlam, but the cat gets fed at a different time than the pups. When the two of them go to the cat who is always sleeping in his bed they get spat at and also pawed at, I just let them sort out amongst themselves and the cat always wins!!!. Griff and Mackie have learned that he cannot be bothered with them. Though Mackie and the cat play together when its just the two of them. Griff just loves my daughters cat but I think he just cannot cope with two cockapoo puppies at the same time lol


----------



## caradunne

A problem I never managed to solve! Izzy was a nightmare pup, she chased my cat Saffy, loved to eat her food and poo - spent hours digging it up in the garden to feast on, then stank of it! The cat was old and hated Izzy, we were worried that she would swipe and cut her eye or that the cat poo might have bugs in it. Then Saffy had a kidney removed so in the end we fenced the garden in two and used stair gates to keep them apart in the house as Saffy was so poorly. Sadly Saffy had to be put down a couple of months later!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy is getting better with my Siamese, Caspian. He doesn't understand she just wants to play. "Leave" is finally beginning to sink in. We have a stair gate and Izzy is not allowed upstairs at the moment, I keep cat food and litter tray in a big cupboard in the bathroom.


----------



## cplove

We have the same issues to deal with. Felfel, our 15 weeks old Cockapo, has been with us for nearly ten days. Although the puppy bothers our cat, they get along well. I have spotted our cat licking the puppy and today they were both sitting together in the crate. I moved the cat's food bowls to a table top right as the puppy arrived and have always fed the cat first. Felfel has to wait for her food, and we clean the litter right after the cat goes. Although Felfel will listen to me if she goes near the litter, a second of distraction and she has emptied the litter tray's freshest content!!!


----------

